# Gibt es Raupen die unter Wasser leben?



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Hab vor Kurzem Pflanzen bestellt (__ Wasserpest) und da war ein Tierchen drin das aussah wie eine Raube (ziemlich behaart). Später habe ich auch noch was gefunden was wie etwas eingepupptes aussah.

Gibt es so was, Raupen die unter Wasser leben?


----------



## gabi (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gibt es Raupen die unter Wasser leben?*

Hi Mirko,

es gibt Raupen von mehreren Schmetterlingen die unter Wasser leben. Diese sind zumeist weißlich-hell und eher wenig behaart. Hast du ein Bild davon?
Die Schmetterlingsraupen leben meistens zwischen zwei Schwimmblättern von Wasserpflanzen wie Seerose, __ Laichkraut oder __ Wasserlinsen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gibt es Rauben die unter Wasser leben?*

Nee, ein Bild habe ich nicht. Die Farbe war weiß bis gelblich.

Du meinst bestimmt den Laichkrautzünsler (Nymphula nymphaeata). Hab mal meine Bücher gewälzt. Meine Raube sah so ähnlich aus nur eben behaart.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gibt es Rauben die unter Wasser leben?*

Hab das Bild unter Nymphula Nympmaea gefunden. Mit Haaren.


----------

